# muffler delete question



## ughson (Mar 12, 2008)

at the moment i have my resonator on my jetta 2.5 deleted...and its hardly different from stock. i want a little bit more sound without spending too much so i wanted to delete 1 of the 2 mufflers that we have. i want to know if anyone has deleted the suitcase muffler instead of the middle muffler because everyone seems to delete the middle instead. the reason i'd rather delete the suitcase is i hear its very heavy and also mine scrapes all the time and im sure its very close to creating a hole.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

do you drive a jetta? or rabbit? I think its a jetta right?

I removed my mid muffler, but left the resonator in, and my car was loud as hell... but I have the EJ header, and high flow cat... Funny cause after replacing the 2nd(rear) muffler with a magnaflow muffler, it resulted in less noise, and gave me the tone I was looking for.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

deleting the res or mid muffler does nothing much at all.
spend a few bucks and by a cheap exhaust. noise doesn't equal power gain.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

True, but I think sound is the only thing he's seeking.


----------



## black_plague_21 (Feb 26, 2011)

DrivenAllDay said:


> do you drive a jetta? or rabbit? I think its a jetta right?
> 
> I removed my mid muffler, but left the resonator in, and my car was loud as hell... but I have the EJ header, and high flow cat... Funny cause after replacing the 2nd(rear) muffler with a magnaflow muffler, it resulted in less noise, and gave me the tone I was looking for.


When you had the mid-muffler removed, im assuming that straight piping replaced it, correct? Also, which magnaflow muffler did you have put on in place of the rear muffler? Im interested in doing this setup.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

black_plague_21 said:


> When you had the mid-muffler removed, im assuming that straight piping replaced it, correct? Also, which magnaflow muffler did you have put on in place of the rear muffler? Im interested in doing this setup.


 
The mufflers that I used is model number 11225 which is 4x9 oval offset in/center and it out works well. They make mirror polish in the same muffler which is 14325.


----------



## fastGTI4u (Apr 27, 2007)

ughson said:


> at the moment i have my resonator on my jetta 2.5 deleted...and its hardly different from stock. i want a little bit more sound without spending too much so i wanted to delete 1 of the 2 mufflers that we have. i want to know if anyone has deleted the suitcase muffler instead of the middle muffler because everyone seems to delete the middle instead. the reason i'd rather delete the suitcase is i hear its very heavy and also mine scrapes all the time and im sure its very close to creating a hole.


Go to Performance mufflers in Dean martin and have them put in a custom exhaust for you. They quoted me $230 with a Magnaflow exhaust for my GTI.
Have them put the muffler where your resonator was.


----------

